# Can tuna cause delayed nausea?



## Tim86 (Sep 14, 2009)

I've had IBS for several years, but I rarely have nausea. It is usually just occasional D and abdominal pain/cramps. The last few weeks I've been having almost daily nausea, especially in the mornings. The most significant change in my diet I can think of, is that I've been eating tuna or salmon 3-4 days a week at lunchtime. But it is strange...I don't feel nauseous immediately after eating the fish. It is mostly in the mornings, which is why I'm not sure if there is a connection between the two things. Any ideas here?Don't even ask if I'm pregnant...I'm a guy!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I don't know but if you are having mayo with the tuna that would give me trouble for sure.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, Tim,Since you said your nausea is mostly in the morning -- could it be that the tuna/salmon (or something that's in it) causes more stomach acid than usual? Feeling nauseated and/or having a sore throad or funny taste in the mouth in the morning could be an (acid) reflux issue -- the reflux doesn't have to taste acidic, there are cases of non-acid feeling reflux. Maybe modifying your diet or even just watch what to put in the fish may stop this. Usually spicy and greasy stuff (and acidic stuff like lemon juice, if put in the dish) is more likely to lead to reflux.


----------



## Tim86 (Sep 14, 2009)

Cherrie said:


> Since you said your nausea is mostly in the morning -- could it be that the tuna/salmon (or something that's in it) causes more stomach acid than usual?


I'm sure it isn't acid reflux. I've had GERD for several years, and rarely have nausea with it, even during the worst episodes.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

hmm... I see... have you tried to stay away from the fish for a few days and see if the nausea would go away? If so, then there's most probably a connection...


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Tuna and salmon are both very heavy fish.I can't tolerate them and get nausea from them as well.Try amnon or sol fish. They're very light.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Tuna tends to be a little higher in mercury as well. That can't be helping.


----------

